
How Asterisk is used for large-scale telephone surveys in Japan - kimi
https://www.wombatdialer.com/blog/blog/2018/01/30/asterisk-ivr-dialer?lid=H064
======
kimi
For those who are not into VoIP and telephony, an IVR is the common menu
"press 1 for choice A, press 2 for choice B..." you get when calling many
services.

